# Horrific JDeere vs. Ford Focus crash with no dead



## lesifotos (Jul 5, 2014)

John Deere vs. Ford Focus crash in the rain. Technical rescue.


Only serious injury...


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Ouch. How do you do that I wonder? Can't read that language (Russian?) I'm sure there was an immediate request for freshly laundered underwear huh?


----------

